# Mailing a CarSeat



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions on how best to mail a carseat. I have a Britax Companion (new in 08) that I want to mail to my niece who is expecting her first in March. My carseat is safe, never been in an accident etc. I thought about selling it locally, but I think that I'd rather it go to my niece. She's really young and not doing much research I imagine and I think this carseat will probably be safer than some impulse purchase at a big box store, not to mention free because she's on a tight budget.

How can I send it and be sure it is safe? I have the huge box that my Marathon came in and I'm also shipping her a bunch of DD's outgrown clothes. So there will be lots of padding. I'd really love suggestions on how to properly wrap it up to protect against bumps and also if anyone knows of a particular mail service (US) that seems to be more gentle than others? IIRC both of those carseats came in the box with peanuts or nothing but a plastic bag over them? I ordered them both online and had them shipped.

TIA


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I think if you put the seat in a large plastic bag with the clothes, and pack it in the Marathon box, you'll be fine


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I would take it to a place like the UPS store and have them pack it. They would know the best way to ship it safely.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

my marathons came in shaped boxes, so it wouldn't really fit anything else in there/


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
my marathons came in shaped boxes, so it wouldn't really fit anything else in there/

Really? How strange. I bet that is annoying for the shipping companies cuz it's not so easy to stack like a square/rectangle type box. But I imagine it also didn't get too much stacked on top of it either. Kinda like the wealthy of the time of stagecoaches and trains who would use camel back trunks to ship their goods and stuff so that it would be packed on top, last-in-first-out) and less likely to be damaged.









I like the UPS idea. I was thinking of going USPS, but there is always a long line and I'm going to have to wrestle this big box and keep my toddler from running off. Yeah, definitely one of those times when you need storefront parking, and no line so that the people are bending over backwards to help.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

It depends a bit on the seat, some might have something "sticking out" which could break and might need more protection. In general I wrap all seats in two layers of bubble wrap which turns out to be pretty thick. Seats are then shipped in regular boxes from the manufacturers.

When traveling by plane, we've done this a lot, I pack both our Birtax Hi-Way Rf seats in special padded car seat bags. They are wrapped with bubble wrap and also protected with extra clothing, diapers and other soft stuff.

It's worked very well on 50+ flights and also shipping seats in boxes (knock on wood...)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Honestly, most seats are shipped (new - to store or you) just in a box. And there is little padding. If you get a properly fitting box and pad the excess space you should be just fine.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know about shipping rates in the US but here in Canada that would be quite expensive. You might want to weigh it all and find out how much it would be. You may be better off just sending her the money for a new one (or ordering her one online if you want to make sure she buys a carseat with it).

You could then send the clothes at a much cheaper rate because you wouldn't need to worry as much about damage.

Martha


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
It depends a bit on the seat, some might have something "sticking out" which could break and might need more protection. In general I wrap all seats in two layers of bubble wrap which turns out to be pretty thick. Seats are then shipped in regular boxes from the manufacturers.

When traveling by plane, we've done this a lot, I pack both our Birtax Hi-Way Rf seats in special padded car seat bags. They are wrapped with bubble wrap and also protected with extra clothing, diapers and other soft stuff.

It's worked very well on 50+ flights and also shipping seats in boxes (knock on wood...)

Thanks AD. The seat in question is a Britax Companion, an infant bucket seat. I'm going to fold down the carry handle and stuff so hopefully it will be streamlined as much as possible. I looked over your website.







I really wish I could get DD a seat to keep her RF for longer than the 35lb limit on her Boulevard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Honestly, most seats are shipped (new - to store or you) just in a box. And there is little padding. If you get a properly fitting box and pad the excess space you should be just fine.

That's what I thought but wasn't completely sure. Thanks for confirming that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittynurse* 
I don't know about shipping rates in the US but here in Canada that would be quite expensive. You might want to weigh it all and find out how much it would be. You may be better off just sending her the money for a new one (or ordering her one online if you want to make sure she buys a carseat with it).

You could then send the clothes at a much cheaper rate because you wouldn't need to worry as much about damage.

Martha

This is a good point. I think before I take it anywhere I'll call and ask what the shipping rates are. I don't have anyway to weigh the box at home, but it would be better to find out that shipping rates before hand. Then I could make a better informed decision on what to ship. That is a good option to buy her a new one if the cost is too great. But I'm going to hope that it will be somewhat affordable given the cost of that seat new and everything else I'm sending her.

Thank you everyone.


----------

